# Achat iPhone 11 ou 11 Pro



## Matpolux (29 Mars 2020)

Bonjour à tous, 

Je pense que le sujet est récurrent mais j'ai besoin d'avis car je n'arrive pas du tout à me décider. Cela fait plusieurs jours que j'écume les forums, vidéos de tests, essais en tout genre dans le but de remplacer mon SE par un iPhone 11 ou 11 Pro. SE qui est comme neuf et que j'ai ressorti suite au décès prématuré de mon X (chute de plusieurs mètres -> paix a son âme)
Je ne suis pas un féru de photographie mais j'aime avoir de beaux souvenirs de vacances, de familles, de moments de vie . Par contre je suis un gros fanatique de beau matériel et aussi assez précautionneux ( j'y reviendrai ).
Cet iPhone sera utilisé pour le boulot (appels, mails, plan, sms, calendrier, partage de connexion avec mon MBP 13 et iPad Air pour archipad). A titre perso, consultation du web, mails, sms, réseaux sociaux (très peu) et photographie. Mon choix s'était arrêté sur le pro 64 go vert pour l'écran super rétina, la finition " prémium " et le 3 ème objectif. Après réflexion, je me dis qu'étant précautionneux, il sera habillé par une coque Apple et donc, l'aspect finition acier et verre mat sera complètement masqué. Reste la taille de l'écran, sa qualité ( et encore que.. ) et le 3ème caillou futile ou pas... bref, je n'arrive pas à me décider. 
Reste ensuite l'histoire du stockage ( Gap vers le 256 pour 170 euros ou abonnement iCloud ...??), des nouveaux modèles 5G de fin d'année... Bien que je n'en vois pas l'utilité pour le moment, je m'interroge quand même sur la durée de vie du produit acheté en ce moment.

Vos avis sont les bienvenus


----------



## Gwen (29 Mars 2020)

Achète maintenant, il y aura toujours un nouvel iPhone, mais avec les derniers événements, cela semble être pour plus tard que les autres années.

Ensuite, pour le choix. J'ai personnellement un 11Pro avec donc les trois objectifs. J'en suis très content, mais je l'ai pris pour… la couleur verte !

Au début, j'avais mis une coque transparente englobante et cela rendait le vert très profond, pour ne pas dire noir. Du coup, j'ai un Bumper aujourd'hui. Si ce vert que j'adore avait été disponible avec le 11,  je n'aurais pas pris la version pro. 

Ensuite, la qualité de photo sera identique entre les deux modèles, le seul avantage sera d'avoir un téléobjectif. Un zoom pour parler plus trivialement. Et franchement, ça change beaucoup de choses. Au départ, je n'étais pas convaincu, mais, prenant beaucoup de photos avec mon iPhone, c'est un ajout agréable chaque jour.

Si ton activité photographique est quelque chose d'important prend un pro. Sinon, contente-toi du 11 normal, c'est largement suffisant.


----------



## Matpolux (29 Mars 2020)

Merci Gwen pour cet avis. J'ai aussi flashé sur ce vert lors d'un passage en AS.
Quel stockage as tu choisis et pourquoi? Les 170 euros de surplus entre le 64 et le 256Go paient un peu plus de 4 ans de stockage 200Go iCloud. N'ayant jamais utilisé cette solution hormis les 5 Go de base avec le compte iCloud, je me pose des questions. (trop certainement  )


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (29 Mars 2020)

J'ai le Xs et que 64Go :

la musique est surtout en streaming, donc n'occupe pas d'espace
pas de vidéo (idem)
photo environ 10Go (et peut être optimisé avec iCloud)
le reste fait moins de 5Go
Donc les 64Go me conviennent très bien.

A voir de ton côté mais niveau utilisation je pense que tu pourrais te contenter de 64Go  
Pose-toi la question: les x Go de mon ancien X, était-il suffisant ou avais-je besoin de plus de 64Go ?


----------



## Gwen (29 Mars 2020)

Il faut voir ce que tu avais comme capacité avant. Moi, j’ai prix le 256 car je compte faire de la vidéo et mes photos ne sont pas sur le cloud. Je trouve le système d’Apple très mal fichu avec iCloud. Soit toutes tes photos sont stockés sur le cloud et dans ce cas, il est impossible de les montrer à ton entourage de manière dynamique (il faut que chaque photo se charge quand tu veux les visualiser et c’est long, trés long), soit tu as une sélection sur ton iPhone et il faut savoir faire du rangement de temps en temps. 64 Go est de tout de façon trop léger pour moi car ma musique n’est pas en streaming.


----------



## Sly54 (29 Mars 2020)

Salut,

Entre le 11 et le 11Pro, je prendrais sans hésiter le 11Pro, car plus compact que le 11 et meilleur appareil photo. Ca se sont mes deux raisons de base. Après il y a plein d'autres petites raisons mineures, les couleurs, l'écran, la batterie (si je me souviens bien, tient un peu plus longtemps que le 11). Sachant que l'écran de prix ne me met pas au régime patates pendant 1 mois !

Maintenant, j'ai fait le choix de faire durer mon 6 (!!!) encore 1 an pour passer directement à l'iPhone 12 (ou 12Pro) si les nouveautés sont… waou ! Autrement j âme prendrai un 11Pro moins cher


----------



## Matpolux (29 Mars 2020)

Merci pour vos avis

Effectivement mon X était en 64go et de mémoire ( c’est le cas de le dire ) je n’ai eu qu’une seule alerte de stockage insuffisant. J’avais déchargé les photos sur mon ordinateur via transfer de photo pour les ranger sur le Dd. Je ne le fait pas régulièrement.
Le cloud imposerait donc l’utilisation de l’application Photo sur l’iPhone et le mac pour la gestion et le stockage des photos?
Pour la musique j’ai un abonnement Apple Music donc pas de stockage à prévoir et je ne regarde pas de films sur l’iPhone (hormis YouTube et encore que...)

je ne sais pas si cela a une importance mais j’envisageais l’achat d’un iPad Pro 256 GO avant de casser mon X et devoir transférer le budget sur l’iPhone.

Mon SE fait le job bien que le retour a un plus petit format soit dépaysant et engendre un nombre conséquent de faute de frappe lors des sms et mails. J’ai changé la batterie, il est donc reparti pour un tour. Par contre pour les photos, c’est moins le cas...
Les rumeurs et concepts que j’ai vue passer sur le 12 me font également réfléchir... et comme avant chaque sortie, les bruits de couloir et souhait de chacun sur les forums font douter. C’est ça qui fait vivre la passion Apple


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (29 Mars 2020)

De mon côté, entre le 11 et le 11 Pro je choisirais le 2ème pour : l'objectif avec meilleur zoom et l'écran Oled.

Si tu envisageais un iPad Pro 256Go, pourquoi ne pas rester dessus et prendre un modèle "Cellular" et reporter l'achat de l'iPhone ? Gros inconvénient : il prendra de la place


----------



## Gwen (30 Mars 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Si tu envisageais un iPad Pro 256Go, pourquoi ne pas rester dessus et prendre un modèle "Cellular" et reporter l'achat de l'iPhone ? Gros inconvénient : il prendra de la place


Un iPad cellular ne permet pas de téléphoner.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (30 Mars 2020)

Et  , je passe pour un idiot, je confond avec l'iPad 4G qui a existé sur certain modèles...
J'ai donc officiellement appris aujourd'hui que le Cellular, c'est pour le gps 

Dans ce cas, le iPhone 11 Pro Max si c'était la taille de l'écran du iPad qui t'intéressait ?


----------



## Matpolux (30 Mars 2020)

gwen a dit:


> Un iPad cellular ne permet pas de téléphoner.



Je ne me vois pas non plus faire les photos de tous les jours avec. 

Une autre solution serait de conserver le SE jusqu'en septembre 2020 ( date théorique des nouvelles annonces ) et d'acheter l'iPad pro comme prévu. Le format du SE, je vais m'y habituer (avant cela ne posait pas de problème de frappe) mais quid des photos


----------



## Matpolux (30 Mars 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Et  , je passe pour un idiot, je confond avec l'iPad 4G qui a existé sur certain modèles...
> J'ai donc officiellement appris aujourd'hui que le Cellular, c'est pour le gps
> 
> Dans ce cas, le iPhone 11 Pro Max si c'était la taille de l'écran du iPad qui t'intéressait ?



Non l'iPad m'intéresse pour avoir un outil personnel de travail et de consultation. Dans le cadre de mon boulot, je suis doté d'un MacBook Pro 13 2019 et d'un iPad Air que j'utilise au quotidien, les soirs et les week-ends. Etant des outils professionnels, je n'ai aucune possibilité de couper le cordon qui me lie avec mon travail. Les mails et autres notifications pro arrivent sans cesse et cela n'est pas très agréable le samedi soir en consultant le web ou autre à titre perso.
Pour les appels, ayant créé une liste perso / pro, je n'ai pas ce problème. 

La version Max et les gros téléphones en général ne m'attire pas. C'est aussi pour cette raison que l'iPhone 11 Pro me fait plus de l'oeil, le format est juste parfait pour moi ( je l'ai eu en main en Apple Store à 2 reprises )


----------



## Matpolux (30 Mars 2020)

J'ai finalement commandé un 11 Pro vert 64Go en début d'après-midi. Ce stockage étant suffisant avec mon X, je ne devrais pas être pénalisé. 
Livraison planifiée le 1/04 d'après Apple. A suivre...


----------

